# Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

Bei uns im Verein is diesen Sonntag ein "Hegefischen" bei dem ich gedenke mitzumachen. 
Die Preise für die 3 mit dem meisten Gesamtgewicht sind ziemlich ansehnlich, zumal keine Startgebühr anfällt.

Es zählt jeder Maßige Fisch außer Rotauge/Rotfeder.
Gefischt wird von 6 uhr morgens ( |uhoh: ) bis 12 Uhr mittags.

Mein Plan ist mit einer Rute normal zu feedern, Madenbündel, und meine zweite erlaubte Rute mit 16 Pellet zu bestücken und etwas abseits vom Futterplatz zu legen und auf den ein oder anderen Bonuskarpfen zu hoffen.

Mein Futter ist eine Mischung aus Sensas, van den eynde, gerösteter Hanf und Pelletmehl mit ein wenig CSL gestreckt.


Wir haben einige dicke Brassen im See, auf die hoffe ich.

außerdem werd ich mir eine schnell umzubauende Raubfischrute mitnehmen, um bei einer Beißflaute den Räuber schnell vom Futterplatz runterziehn zu können. Kommt bei uns häufig vor, dass mal ein Hecht den Platz leerräumt, und dann ne Stunde lang garnichts mehr geht.



Jetzt die Frage, hab ich irgendwas vergessen, an was könnte ich noch denken?|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*

Wie genau wird "abgerechnet"? Geht es nach Gewicht, nach Anzahl der Fische oder eine Mischung aus beidem?

Ist dir bekannt wie bei vergangenen Hegefischen geangelt wurde?

Da des "Hegefischers" Brotfische Rotaugen und Rotfeder nicht zählen, scheint mir deine Taktik als sehr geeignet um ein möglichst hohes Gesamtgewicht zu erreichen.

Es lohnt sich insbesondere auf Kleinfisch (z.B. Lauben) zu angeln, wenn die Anzahl der gefangenen Fische in die Wertung fallen, nicht nur das Gewicht. Aber ich vermute dies will der Verein durch die Rotaugen/Rotfeder-Regeln aushebeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*

Wieso "Hegefischen" statt Hegefischen oder Wettangeln??

Was sagen mir die Anführungszeichen??

Wenn Stillwasser, würd ich eine als Methodfeeder nehmen - nach unserem Videodreh (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286309) halte ich das für ne gute Methode, um größere zu kriegen bzw. kleinere auszusortieren.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso "Hegefischen" statt Hegefischen oder Wettangeln??
> 
> Was sagen mir die Anführungszeichen??
> 
> Wenn Stillwasser, würd ich eine als Methodfeeder nehmen - nach unserem Videodreh (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=286309) halte ich das für ne gute Methode, um größere zu kriegen bzw. kleinere auszusortieren.



Weil gefangene Fische nicht abgeschlagen werden müssen, aber dürfen. Für mich heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass ich keinen Fisch mitnehmen werde #h

Methodfeeder wäre eine Möglichkeit, allerdings könnte ich mich damit frühstens am Freitag beschäftigen, das ist mir persönlich zu wenig Zeit mich reinzufuchsen, damit das bei uns am See ordentlich klappt.
Außerdem zählen ja z.b. auch kleine Brassen, da die kein Schonmaß haben bei uns. Deswegen möchte ich die nicht aussortieren.

Es zählt nur das Gesamtgewicht, es kann also z.b. auch ein Einzlener 40-Pfund Karpfen gewinnen.
Rotaugen/federn zählen aus dem Grund nicht, da die wirklich sehr, sehr zahlreich vorkommen. 


Bisher warens meistens um die 15 Teilnehmer, für mich isses das erste mal seit meiner Jugendzeit (Viel zu früh normal für mich  ).
Die meisten feuern auf gut Glück 2 Karpfenruten mit dicken Boilies raus.
Ein guter Freund, der letztes Jahr 2er wurde, hat per Method Eimerweise Brassen gefangen


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*

Wenn die Bleie buckeln sollten, dann versuch es ruhig mal einen oder zwei Meter flacher als es ist. Zumindest hier bei uns im See stehen die Fische dann oft einige Meter über den Grund, manchmal sogar nur einen Meter unter der Wasseroberfläche. Ging mir vorletzte Woche so. Auf über vier Meter festgemacht, und zum Schluss, 1,5 Meter unter der Oberfläche geangelt und dann auch im drei Minutentakt schöne Brassen gefangen. 
Und immer füttern, auch wenn nichts los ist. Bei mir geht alle drei bis vier Minuten ein kleines Futterbällchen ins Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*



> Weil gefangene Fische nicht abgeschlagen werden müssen, aber dürfen.


Dann schreib doch gleich Wettangeln statt Anführungszeichen zu verschwenden....
Zumal mit dem noch dabei:


> Die Preise für die 3 mit dem meisten Gesamtgewicht sind ziemlich ansehnlich,


;-))))


----------



## thanatos (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*

#d mit welchem Recht bezeichnet ihr euer Wettangeln
    als Hegefischen.
Man sollte doch etwas mehr einen geringen Hegegedanken
bei solchen Veranstaltungen einbringen,z.B.Regulierung
der Weißfischpopulation,daß heißt das die Fische tot zum
wiegen gebracht werden und ordentlich verwertet oder
entsorgt werden.
So wie ihr das handhabt gießt ihr nur Wasser auf die Mühlen
unserer Gegner und stellt uns alle als verlogene ,gierige 
Heuchler dar.:c
Da du mit Sicherheit daran wohl kaum etwas ändern kannst
wünsche ich dir viel Petri Heil :m


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch gleich Wettangeln statt Anführungszeichen zu verschwenden....
> Zumal mit dem noch dabei:
> 
> ;-))))





Aber das ist doch nicht erlaubt 

@thanatos:

Um die Weißfischpopulation einzudämmen haben wir doch den Waller, der alles kaputtfrisst, und deswegen unbedingt rausmuss. Da kann man doch nicht auch noch die letzten 100000 Rotaugen und Brassen abschlagen, die da rumschwimmen...

Um das Kind beim Namen zu nennen:
Hegefischen mit Abknüppelpflicht halt ich so ziemlich für das sinnfreiste, was man einem Gewässer antun kann. Außerdem werd ich mit Sicherheit keinen Fisch umlegen, für den ich keine sinnvolle Verwendung habe. Aber das is meine Einstellung
Deswegen hab ich letztes Wochenende auch nicht am Verbandsfischen teilgenommen.


@Riesenangler:
Das hätte ich zum Beispiel vergessen, vielen Dank!
Notiz an mich: Styroporkügelchen mitnehmen

gefüttert wird bei mir sowieso durchgängig.
Es is bei uns nicht eben unwahrscheinlich, dass mal ne 20 Tiere starke Gruppe von Brassen über den Futterplatz kommt. Und wenn da nicht ordentlich Futter liegt, kann man gleich von neu anfangen#h


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann schreib doch gleich Wettangeln



Das Kind heisst die letzten 20 Jahre doch Hegefischen 

Zum Thema : Wenn du den See kennst und große Brassen und Karpfen da sind würde ich mit der Feeder weiter raus fischen.
Bis ca.40 Meter vom Ufer weg.Vorausgesetzt der Boden hat Struktur,Barschberge ,Kanten usw. Zu deinem Futter kann ich nix sagen ich mische alles selber aber TTX Mais grob ,Caster  und Wurmschnippel im Futter sind ein Brassenmagnet ,die dann oft die Karpfen im Schlepptau haben.
Vielleicht noch ne Match für den Uferbereich bis zur Kante  aber für gewöhnlich läuft es bei Massenaufläufen am See draussen besser,jedenfalls bei uns.
Wenn du die Fische am Platz hast kommst du eh zu nix anderes mehr aber viel Lebendfutter ist Pflicht sonst kannst du die Brassen nicht lange am Platz halten.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das Kind heisst die letzten 20 Jahre doch Hegefischen
> 
> Zum Thema : Wenn du den See kennst und große Brassen und Karpfen da sind würde ich mit der Feeder weiter raus fischen.
> Bis ca.40 Meter vom Ufer weg.Vorausgesetzt der Boden hat Struktur,Barschberge ,Kanten usw.



Das is leider ein bischen das Problem. Es gibt sehr wenig Struktuer, eher Badewannenform.
An den ausgewiesenen Plätzen sind 2,3 dabei, an denen weiter draußen Kanten bzw. Barschberge sind.
Die meisten anderen Stellen sind ufernah mit z.b. Seerosen interessant. Aber ob bei so viel Aufruhr am Wasser noch ufernah gut was geht? ;+


----------



## racoon (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*

Kniffelige Frage, ohne genauere Gewässer- und Bestandsinfos. Zum einen schreibst Du, dass ihr einige Brassen im See habt, zum anderen hat Dein Kumpel mit Method Feeder letztes Jahr eimerweise Brassen gefangen.

Wenn ihr keine Futterbeschränkung habt würde ich wie folgt vorgehen :

Ich würde einen Futterplatz auf kurze Distanz anlegen, wenn Du eine kleine Kante findest, ist das schon mal sehr von Vorteil. Diesen Platz würde ich mit Lang-Lang befischen, da das einfach die schnellste Methode ist, mittelgroße Fische zu 'Drillen'. Sollten die Verhältnisse es erforderlich machen, würde ich zur Pole greifen.

Gleichzeitig würde ich mir einen Platz auf die Matchrute anlegen, auf maximal 30 Metern, es sei denn, es gibt markante Punkte / Muschelbänke etc, die ein weiter entferntes Fischen notwendig machen. Allerdings zeigt die Erfahrung, dass Brassen in Badewannen-Seen in allen möglichen Entfernungen ziehen. Deshalb den Futterplatz auf der Match nicht zu konzentriert anlegen.

Als Futter würde ich ein grobpartikeliges Futter verwenden und dieses reichlich mit Lebendanteil spicken. Das Futter am Vortag anfeuchten. Viel kannst Du über die Farbe des Futters erreichen, gelb oder knallrot sind oftmals von Vorteil - allerdings nicht immer.

In der Anfangsphase des Fischens würde ich massiv Futter legen, je nach zu Verfügung stehender Menge rund 2/3. Wenn sehr viel Futter vor Ort ist, natürlich nicht übertreiben.

Beginnen würde ich mit dem Fischen auf dem zuerst angefütterten Platz, das wäre bei mir der auf der Stipprute. Bis mit der Schleuder ein ordentlicher Platz aufgebaut ist vergeht einiges an Zeit, deshalb hat der ufernahe -mit Hand aufgebaute Platz- schon ein wenig Ruhe gehabt.

Ganz wichtig ist, dass dann an den Plätzen Ruhe herrscht und erst dann nachgefüttert wird, wenn keine Bisse mehr kommen. Brassen mögen partout kein Futter auf dem Kopf.

An Lebendködern kämen bei mir primär Castern zum Einsatz, zusätzlich abgetötete Maden und je nach Barschbestand noch geschnittene Würmer. Schließlich sollen die Fische -so sie denn anlaufen- auch ordentlich was zum Futtern finden.

Anfangs würde ich zu Testzwecken mit beiden Ruten fischen, sobald die ersten Bisse kommen jedoch nur noch konzentriert mit einer Rute. Das bringt in der Regel mehr Fisch.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*

Racoon, danke für deine Tipps. Kann jetzt vom Handy nicht detailiert drauf eingehen.

Futter is angesetzt, ordentlich Frolic- und Pelletmehl, 1l Maden, einige ganze Frolic und 10mm Pellets. Tigernussmehl und Brotfruchtmehl, beides grob.
Auf der Karpfenrute kommen 16er Pellets einzeln zum Einsatz, auf der Feeder Maden.
Regel wurde geändert, auch Rotaugen und Rotfedern zählen.
Stippen kommt für mich nicht in Betracht. Die Durchschnittsbrasse hat bei uns ca 35-40cm, da müh ich mich nicht mit Kleinvieh ab, und bin nach 2 Brassen wieder überholt.
Ob ich weiter draußen oder eher Ufernah fische, entscheid ich morgen, je nachdem, welchen Platz ich ziehe. Kenne ja zum Glück alle einigermaßen, manche besser, manche schlechter.

Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*

Deine Futtermischung klingt exotisch:q und ich kann mir nicht im enferntesten vorstellen wie dieser Mix im Wasser ,,arbeitet".#c.

Aber : *Petri Heil  und #6.* 
Berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Deine Futtermischung klingt exotisch:q und ich kann mir nicht im enferntesten vorstellen wie dieser Mix im Wasser ,,arbeitet".#c.
> 
> Aber : *Petri Heil  und #6.*
> Berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist.




Habe ein "Standartfutter" als Träger und auch noch n paar kleinere andere Zutaten, hatte ich nich gesagt 

Durch das Öl in den Pellets hab ich Wirkung nach oben, das Frolicmehl ist von Natur aus relativ feucht, man muss nur minimal nachfeuchten, je nachdem wieviel in der Mischung vorhanden ist.

Obwohl es sehr feste Ballen bildet, fällt es im Wasser extrem schnell auseinander und wolkt wirklich gut 

Werde danach mal durchgeben, was rausgekommen ist


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Habe ein "Standartfutter" als Träger .......



Habs mir schon gedacht 

Ohne würdest du wohl sonst Morgen eine lange Nase am Wasser machen.


----------



## Knispel (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*

Seltsam, Hegefischen auf Karpfen und Raubfisch - habt ihr zuviel gesetzt ?
Das die Vereine immer wieder - ich nenne es es einfach beim Wort - Wettfischen - durchführen müssen und das Sportsfreunde dieses auch noch mit betreffenden Smilis posten. Nun ja, Du bist ja auch erst 20 Jahre alt und gerade der Pubertät entwachsen : Eine Anzeige von einem "Anglerhasser" an das zuständige Finanzamt ( die Art, wie dein Posting von dir hier eingestellt wurde, ist es wie eine Schuldanerkenntnis ) Eure Gemeinnützigkeit ist futsch und ihr könnt euren Laden sprich Verein dicht machen, da es sich denn viele nicht mehr leisten können bzw. die Gewässer entzogen werden.


----------



## Trollwut (29. Juni 2014)

Hab einen der schlechtesten Plätze erwischt.
Trotzdem nach 10 Minuten mit einer 4 Pfund Brachse in Führung gegangen. Dachte das geht so weiter, aber leider nicht. Letztendlich hatte der erste 3 Karpfen, insgesamt rund 16 kg.
Ich bin mit 3,9 kg letztendlich auf dem 7. Platz gelandet und damit im oberen Drittel.
Kann also zufrieden sein


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Hegefischen, wie vorgehen?*

Schade,hätte es dir gegönnt.
Bei uns habe ich mich genau deshalb auf die Brassen spezialisiert,klappt aber leider nicht immer.
Ende des Jahres liege ich aber dennoch immer unter den ersten drei |supergri und das seit etwa 20 jahren.


----------



## yukonjack (14. September 2021)

Ich hol das Ding hier mal wieder hoch. Gibt es ein Mindestmaß beim Hegefischen / Wettkampffischen oder wie immer man das auch nennen mag ? Nds. Wir angeln nur auf Weißfisch und es gilt ein Mindestmaß von 15 cm ( geht mir gehörig gegen den Strich) Pro gefangenen Fisch gibt es 100 Punkte + Gewicht in Gramm. Es gibt fast jedes mal Streit um das genaue Maß (14,9cm oder doch 15cm).Angler A fängt 20 Ukkis und erhält dafür? Genau, nichts. Angler B fängt 1 Brasse 1,5Kg und erhält 100 Punkte plus 1500 Gr.= 1600 Gesamtpunkte. Wer ist von den Beiden der erfolgreichere Angler? Wie haltet ihr das bei euch mit dem Mindestmaß?


----------



## Niklas32 (14. September 2021)

Wenn es bei uns ums Gesamtgewicht geht, zählt jeder Fisch der größer als 15cm ist mit seinem Gewicht. Die 15 cm sind eine strikte Grenze und muss auf Verlangen auch Vorgemessen werden. 
Ich persönlich habe dabei für mich inzwischen auch eine Methode entdeckt um die Fische, die ich nichts verwerten möchte oder kann, nicht lange Hältern zu müssen. Ich lasse immer die Fänge der letzten paar Minuten im Kescher schwimmen und wiege dann den Kescherkopf und lasse das Gewicht aufschreiben. 
Abschließend möchte ich noch anmerken, dass es bei uns noch weitere Events mit anderen Punktekriterien wie beispielsweise größter oder längster Fisch gibt. Diese finde persönlich sinnvoller, da die meisten Fische die nicht verwertet werden sollen nahezu direkt wieder Schwimmen können.


----------



## Racklinger (14. September 2021)

Bei unseren Hege oder Königsfischen zählen alle Friedfische ausser Lauben, Mindestgröße gibt´s seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr. Ist so wesentlich entspannter. Und gerechnet wird ausschließlich über das Gewicht.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (14. September 2021)

Wir nennen dieses Wettfischen bei uns Königsfischen. Habe aber schon von Fällen gehört, wo die PETA gegen diese Form des Wettangelns geklagt hatte. Vermutlich nennen es manche Vereine deswegen Hegefischen, um keine Aufmerksamkeit gegenüber den falschen Gruppierungen zu wecken.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Wir nennen dieses Wettfischen bei uns Königsfischen. Habe aber schon von Fällen gehört, wo die PETA gegen diese Form des Wettangelns geklagt hatte. Vermutlich nennen es manche Vereine deswegen Hegefischen, um keine Aufmerksamkeit gegenüber den falschen Gruppierungen zu wecken.


Hallo,

so dürfte es sein. Wettangeln ist ja offiziell verboten. Ein Königsfischen als Traditionsveranstaltung hingegen nicht. 
Bei uns kann man hierbei aber nur einen Fisch zur Waage bringen, welcher auch getötet sein muss. Fangen darf man mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ukel (14. September 2021)

Tötet ihr die Fische oder wiegt ihr lebend?

Wir angeln bei Hegefischen ohne Mindestmaß und nur nach Gewicht, keine Punktewertung, da die Fische wieder ins Wasser zurück kommen bzw. umgesetzt werden. Ein Zählen und Nachmessen würde mitunter zu lange dauern und somit ist das schonender für den Fisch und keiner muss diskutieren, ob maßig oder nicht. 
Würden wir die Fische töten, käme übrigens kaum noch ein Angler zum Vereinsangeln. 
Die Frage, was ist gerechter in deinem Beispiel mit dem Brassen und den Ükels, kann man so oder so sehen. Das Geschick, trotz vieler Kleinfische an diesen vorbei eine gute Brasse zu fangen und damit zu gewinnen? Oder war’s nur Glück beim Grundangler mit dem dicken Tauwurm am Haken? Oder das Geschick, viele Kleinfische mit ausgefeilter Technik gefangen zu haben? Ärgerlich, wenn diese nicht gewertet werden…
Ich denke, jede Wertungsform hat Vor- und Nachteile, auf irgendetwas muss man sich halt einigen.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2021)

Ukel schrieb:


> Tötet ihr die Fische oder wiegt ihr lebend?
> 
> Wir angeln bei Hegefischen ohne Mindestmaß und nur nach Gewicht, keine Punktewertung, da die Fische wieder ins Wasser zurück kommen bzw. umgesetzt werden.


Hallo,

lebendes Wiegen dürfte, nach dem Tierschutzgesetz, kaum drin sein (deshalb muss bei uns der Fisch ja getötet zur Abwaage gebracht werden).
Einen gehälterten Fisch ins gleiche Wasser zurückzusetzen ist bei uns gesetzlich verboten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ukel (14. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lebendes Wiegen dürfte, nach dem Tierschutzgesetz, kaum drin sein (deshalb muss bei uns der Fisch ja getötet zur Abwaage gebracht werden).
> Einen gehälterten Fisch ins gleiche Wasser zurückzusetzen ist bei uns gesetzlich verboten.
> ...


Umsetzen in ein anderes Gewässer ist in Nds erlaubt


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2021)

Ukel schrieb:


> Umsetzen in ein anderes Gewässer ist in Nds erlaubt


Hallo,

schon klar, das Umsetzen in ein anderes Gewässer ist bei uns auch erlaubt, nicht aber das Freilassen gehälterter Fische in das Fanggewässer, könnte ja auch nie als Hegefischen durchgehen, wenn man z.B. ein Hegefischen auf Brachsen veranstaltet (offiziell) und diese wieder in das gleiche Gewässer freilässt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ukel (14. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schon klar, das Umsetzen in ein anderes Gewässer ist bei uns auch erlaubt, nicht aber das Freilassen gehälterter Fische in das Fanggewässer, könnte ja auch nie als Hegefischen durchgehen, wenn man z.B. ein Hegefischen auf Brachsen veranstaltet (offiziell) und diese wieder in das gleiche Gewässer freilässt.
> 
> ...


Ich will hier keine große Diskussion lostreten, aber muss ein Hegefischen immer bedeuten, dass Fische entnommen werden, ob tot oder lebendig? Ein Hegefischen zur Ermittlung des Fischbestands, Artenzusammensetzung, Größenverteilung, Gesundheitszustand usw. hat auch mit Hege zu tun, wurde nur noch nicht rechtlich geprüft, soviel ich weiß, wäre es möglicherweise aber mal wert.
Wir haben dazu ein kleines Datenblatt, wo die Teilnehmer diese Ergebnisse eintragen und die der Gewässerwart bekommt, um  Rückschlüsse zum Bestand zu erhalten.
Edit: was in den Jahrsfangergebnissen aufgelistet ist, spiegelt nur den entnommenen Fisch wieder, nicht aber, was tatsächlich im Gewässer schwimmt. Daher können solche Hegefischen schon auch weitere Erkenntnisse liefern.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2021)

Ukel schrieb:


> Ich will hier keine große Diskussion lostreten, aber muss ein Hegefischen immer bedeuten, dass Fische entnommen werden, ob tot oder lebendig? Ein Hegefischen zur Ermittlung des Fischbestands, Artenzusammensetzung, Größenverteilung, Gesundheitszustand usw. hat auch mit Hege zu tun, wurde nur noch nicht rechtlich geprüft, soviel ich weiß, wäre es möglicherweise aber mal wert.
> Wir haben dazu ein kleines Datenblatt, wo die Teilnehmer diese Ergebnisse eintragen und die der Gewässerwart bekommt, um  Rückschlüsse zum Bestand zu erhalten.
> Edit: was in den Jahrsfangergebnissen aufgelistet ist, spiegelt nur den entnommenen Fisch wieder, nicht aber, was tatsächlich im Gewässer schwimmt. Daher können solche Hegefischen schon auch weitere Erkenntnisse liefern.


Hallo,

Daten zur Ermittlung des Fischbestandes, Artenzusammensetzung, Größenverteilung etc. können durch ein (Hege)Fischen nur unzureichend ermittelt werden. 
Solche Ermittlungen werden bei uns im Rahmen eines Elektrofischens unter Aufsicht des Fischereifachberaters (Akademiker, meist Biologe) durchgeführt.
Da hat man dann schon belastbare Werte und Zahlen. Neunaugen z. B. könnten durch ein Hegefischen niemals nachgewiesen werden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ukel (14. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Daten zur Ermittlung des Fischbestandes, Artenzusammensetzung, Größenverteilung etc. können durch ein (Hege)Fischen nur unzureichend ermittelt werden.
> Solche Ermittlungen werden bei uns im Rahmen eines Elektrofischens unter Aufsicht des Fischereifachberaters (Akademiker, meist Biologe) durchgeführt.
> ...


Und in größeren und/oder tiefen Gewässern kommst du mit Elektrofischen auch nicht sehr weit. Wenn man verschiedene Methoden der Bestandsermittlung nutzt, kommt man zu einem recht guten Gesamtüberblick, Hegefischen sind *ein* Bestandteil davon, und Angler mit ihren Erfahrungen direkt am Gewässer sowieso. Fischereibiologen können auch nur einen begrenzten Bereich erfassen und sie sind zudem nicht so zahlreich vertreten, dass man sie an vielen Gewässern einsetzen könnte, „nur“ um die Fische zu zählen. Das können Angelvereine selber auch ziemlich gut.
Außerdem ging es hier um ein anderes Thema, für mich ist nun dieses Unterthema beendet.


----------

